
Keeping browsing experience in users’ hands - kryptiskt
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/mmpc/2015/12/21/keeping-browsing-experience-in-users-hands/
======
globulo
From the original article: "To address these and to keep the intent of our
policy, we’re updating our Adware objective criteria to require that programs
that create advertisements in browsers must only use the browsers’ supported
extensibility model for installation, execution, disabling, and removal."

Require, eh? I love it when you talk dirty Microsoft!

